# Mechnical abilty



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

I knew an older guy who, on top of regular practice, hit the library (!) and studied the old industrial time-and-motion experts. He streamlined and planned everything he did, insisted on being paid by the job and not by the hour, and (he said) cleaned up big time. Starting with "therblig" as a search term should get you started.


----------



## Live kas (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was an art school dropout when I stumbled into the trade. I didn't know a hammer from a garbage can. Think it through, practice economy of motion and mimic how the other guys do things. Most of all, concentrate on quality of work. I would rather see a guy work slow and steady than a speed freak who leaves a trail of carnage for the rest of us to fix long after he's gone.


----------



## Live kas (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks, it just seems like a good bit of the guys want you to be speed demons, I've lucked out with the company I'm at now since they don't scream about speed and actually teach me.


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

99cents said:


> I was an art school dropout when I stumbled into the trade. I didn't know a hammer from a garbage can. Think it through, practice economy of motion and mimic how the other guys do things. Most of all, concentrate on quality of work. I would rather see a guy work slow and steady than a speed freak who leaves a trail of carnage for the rest of us to fix long after he's gone.


Just curious, how long did it take you to start doing "quality work?"

I'm my 2nd week in, and in a pretty similar start to what you had (I'm an English major, but used to be a grease monkey, so I have a little bit of relevant experience). I've learned a ton over the last two weeks -- including using a drill and sawzall for the first time -- but aside from transporting EMT pipe and boxes in bulk, I'm terrible at everything else.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

rankin said:


> Just curious, how long did it take you to start doing "quality work?"
> 
> I'm my 2nd week in, and in a pretty similar start to what you had (I'm an English major, but used to be a grease monkey, so I have a little bit of relevant experience). I've learned a ton over the last two weeks -- including using a drill and sawzall for the first time -- but aside from transporting EMT pipe and boxes in bulk, I'm terrible at everything else.


If you're only two weeks in, the last thing you should be concerned about is speed. Your best tools right now are your eyes and ears. You need to learn to be very aware of your surroundings. Learn how to be helpful and when to stay out of the way. Watch how things are done and try to get into the rhythm of the worksite. Do more listening than talking but, if you have sincere questions, don't be scared to ask.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> If you're only two weeks in, the last thing you should be concerned about is speed. Your best tools right now are your eyes and ears. You need to learn to be very aware of your surroundings. Learn how to be helpful and when to stay out of the way. Watch how things are done and try to get into the rhythm of the worksite. Do more listening than talking but, if you have sincere questions, don't be scared to ask.


Ditto, learn to be very aware of your surroundings. It is easy to get seriously injured, if not dead, on a lot of larger projects with the trades stepping all over each other, rigging equipment & cranes, elevator pits, etc....

Develop your senses, everything else will come with time, just have the patience.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Do it right the first time


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Live kas said:


> I am an apprentice and I've been in for over a year now. I didn't have any experience prior to getting into the trade. I have learned a lot and came a long way, but still am not very fast, how do I increase productivity and speed?


Your speed is not nearly as important as your "listening" abilities and doing what you are told. I was dumb as a rock when I started and was almost fired on my first job until my journeyman realized that he was not the foreman. The fact that you are concerned with your effectiveness shows a good trait. You'll be okay.


----------



## Live kas (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Think ahead. When working off ladders, try to work so you take the least amount of trips down as possible. Take accurate measurements all at once, so always measure for both length and width of the conduit before bending. Use straight angles over 90 degree angles when doing unexposed work. Mark with your finger and not pencile when cutting pipe that doesn't have to be exact. Have a material shelf on your lift to reduce time wasted bending down. Don't use a level for 90's and bend offsets standing up. These are all examples.


----------



## Night Owl (Jul 14, 2015)

Get a feel for what is expected on the job you're on. an industrial plant with rigid pipe installed exposed at eye level or in a rack is going to have to look perfect (all the more if it's T&M). a pipe run above the drop ceiling of a 7 eleven on a tightly bid job requires less attention to detail. Try to reduce the number bends wherever possible. Think Ahead. If you know your tool partner is going to need something have it ready before being asked. Practice good organizational skills, always put your tools and materials back in the same place, and try to see yourself doing the job to anticipate what's next. the actual pipe bending should be nearly automatic, you should spend the bulk of your time on measurement and layout. Have a good attitude, work hard, and keep your hands out of your pockets. You'll do ok.


----------

